# MC Escher checker board



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

My latest project. 
Big fan of MC Escher.
Ideas for a box pattern for this?


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

MC Escher checker board....box.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I like it! Very creative look.

David


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

Got some drawer pulls installed and a few coats of finish.
For a prototype box.....I like it.
You just never know until you get it sanded and
the finish hits the grain.
I am really liking this medium.

























...and just pulled another one off the glue board.


----------



## Kelj358 (Mar 27, 2019)

Slick!


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

The cracked MC Escher box. First try at a cracked box.

















….got'a have a hidden drawer.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like somebody is having fun, keep up the good work.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

FrankC said:


> Looks like somebody is having fun, keep up the good work.


Is the band saw not the most fun tool in the shop? :vs_rocking_banana:

…I mean….really?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Until I saw a post in another thread, I assumed that you cut the pieces on a bandsaw and stained some dark and left some natural. From your post in the other thread, I think you may have used two species.

Did you stack the boards when you cut them, and then mixed the woods? If not, how did you make it?


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Until I saw a post in another thread, I assumed that you cut the pieces on a bandsaw and stained some dark and left some natural. From your post in the other thread, I think you may have used two species.
> 
> Did you stack the boards when you cut them, and then mixed the woods? If not, how did you make it?


Two words packing tape.
Two different wood. Walnut very old pine.

I'm learning from every glue up.
Lots of little tricks.
I'm having way too much fun.


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

The evolution of the tambour roll top band saw box rolls on, unabated.
thoughts


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

This is awesome! Im pretty new to woodworking so stuff like this makes me scratch my head. I was trying to figure out how you mixed the patterns and I think I know but not positive. Let me try. 
Two boards per face same size/thickness, one dark, one light, stacked together and held in place with 2 side tape/pack tape or whatever. Lay out cut lines on top board then cut with band saw. Afterwards just a matter of mix and match cut lines substituting upper board piece for lower piece in alternating pattern. Not positive this is how it was done mainly because I wonder about how pieces match after wood loss from cuts. Plus if this was how you did it then some where you have the opposite pattern to the boxes shown.

So? If its a secret thats okay but thanks for sharing your work

Im gone have to give this a shot.

P.S. I deliberately did not go to YouTube to see how this was done.


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

Mikhail2400 said:


> Let me try.
> Two boards per face same size/thickness, one dark, one light, stacked together and held in place with 2 side tape/pack tape or whatever. Lay out cut lines on top board then cut with band saw. Afterwards just a matter of mix and match cut lines substituting upper board piece for lower piece in alternating pattern. Not positive this is how it was done mainly because I wonder about how pieces match after wood loss from cuts. Plus if this was how you did it then some where you have the opposite pattern to the boxes shown.
> 
> So? If its a secret thats okay but thanks for sharing your work
> ...


You got it.
Tip....make sure your pieces are exactly the same size. Really helps.
Pieces match up exactly because wood loss is the same all the way around.
I made a little clamping table. Don't forget the plastic wrap....or...….








I make the pieces 3/4". After the glue up, plane both sides.
Then,, resaw to 3/8". I have a front/back for one box.
Two pieces yields two boxes.

Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Really cool. They're camouflaged! I like the one with the crack down the middle. Very creative.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Great job.. ı like it... it is so cool


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

Latest creation...the MC Escher rolltop cell phone station.
































Thoughts/comments/suggestions......


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

justdraftn said:


> Latest creation...the MC Escher rolltop cell phone station.
> View attachment 374285
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Looks great.
Ive started on my first bandbox. Just got the front and back plates glued up right now but ill show some pics of the work soon. I not only copied your mixed species covers I also copied your clamping table. The clamp table worked perfectly by the way. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

Mikhail2400 said:


> Very nice! Looks great.
> Ive started on my first bandbox. Just got the front and back plates glued up right now but ill show some pics of the work soon. I not only copied your mixed species covers I also copied your clamping table. The clamp table worked perfectly by the way. Thanks for the tip.


Very cool!
Let's have some pics....

Can't wait to start stealing your ideas. :glasses: :wink:


I made a very simple improvement to the glue board.
I took the movable piece that the bar clamp uses and cut a slot in it.
Then screw it down w/a flat head screw, just to snug it to the table.
That way it can't ride up as the clamp is snugged tight.

I will post a pic later.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Don't trademark "MC Escher" like the [deleted] who trademarked any use of the word "river" with wood products.


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Don't trademark "MC Escher" like the [deleted] who trademarked any use of the word "river" with wood products.


I don't know what that means. :vs_worry:


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

justdraftn said:


> I don't know what that means. :vs_worry:


A while back someone trademarked the name for the river tables as his own, preventing others from using the name to sell or advertise their own works. I think the guy got taken to court but not positive on that. It got alot of kick back from the woodworking community and rightly so in my personal opinion.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

justdraftn said:


> I don't know what that means. :vs_worry:


 @Mikhail2400 explained it well. The person actually trademarked the word "river" related to wood products, as in "river table." He claims to be the originator of the "river table." By trademarking it, nobody else can sell "river tables" or "river" anything related to wood. 

There is prior use to show that he did not originate the name or idea. 

I hope Mikhail2400 is correct that someone decided to fight the trademark. I worry that the person who trademarked "river" will get away with it because nobody has the energy or resources to fight it. I hope there is an angel somewhere who is willing to stand up for all of us. 

I was joking about @justdraftn trying to trademark "MC Escher" with wood products. It should be obvious that it won't happen in real life.


----------



## justdraftn (Feb 20, 2019)

..ok.

I'm not going to trademark anything.

I'm just having way too much fun.


----------

